# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Ouais...

## korçar

Pour toi la belle
qui marchait dans la rue
sans regarder derrière
avec tes yeux de brise
et ta tête perchée
tel le tronc d'un arbre
sous la cime oscillante

Le tintement de tes pompes fines
sur le sol mouillé
m'ont fait oublier
ce à quoi je pensais
je t'accompagne là où je ne sais
rythmiques tes pas de déesse
ébranlent mon coeur de grêle

Où vas tu étrangére
à l'allure magique
ne t'éloigne car je ne pourrais te suivre
ta silhouette pittoresque désormais
me fait vibrer encore plus que jamais
les pulsations se distancient
tu n'était que potion d'magie

Soleil zénith-eux encombre ma vue
le pourquoi qui plane prend le dessus
question farfelue de celles qui reviennent
une tout-à-l'heure...
et l'autre qui s'amène

----------


## korçar

Tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut
Je te vois et tu m'émeut
Je te regarde, tu disparais
Mon regard vit et tu es née

Vision lugubre, voix chevrotante
Lames qui se croisent, la mienne qui tombe
Pitié de femme armée jusqu'aux dents
Du rouge de flamme..."que c'est violent!"

Chaudron de chair mon coeur qui panse
Mes pupilles battent, tes sourcils froncent
Bouche et narines deviennent tapantes
SI tu t'en vas..."moi je te trompe!"

----------


## Mos_moreee

elles sont tres belles,qui les a ecrites?
"ouais" n'est pas du quebecois? :)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

J'ai la même question aussi....:)

Me pelqyen...

----------


## korçar

Po ju pergjigjem ne gjuhen amtare!
Une i kam bere, nganjehere kur me vjen ndonje frymezim i çastit...
Persa i perket asaj "ouais", eshte nje menyre pak a shume vulgare-popullore-per te thene "oui", ne frengjishten brenda kufijve te Frances. Por te them te drejten perdoret me shume nga ata adoleshentet dembela qe pertojne te pergjigjen!

----------


## korçar

amour de toi
amour de moi
amour de rien
amour de tout
amour toujours
toujours l'amour
mais pourquoi pas
n'est-il pas vrai!
dans certains cas
ne puisse-t-on faire
ce qui a l'air
d'être l'amour
mais pas toujours!
de feindre tel
de dire "je t'aime"
gagner un coeur
entrer l'aubaine
en profiter
laisser tomber
un coeur briser
recommencer
encore aimer...
Qui ne l'a pas fait?
la première pierre
il/elle peut jeter!...

----------


## korçar

Histoire mitigée
la mienne
j'sais pas ou j'suis né
quand même

Une identité
encore la mienne
perdue de bon gré
j'sais pas ou ça me mène

Rôdage international
étranger de souche
il me reste des poils
et ça c'est très louche

Clin d'oeil probateur
une contrée lointaine
je cherche le bonheur
je trouve que des peines...

----------


## korçar

un anniversaire
un jour sans lumière
eh oui encore un
fête et croûte de pain
j'étais tout content
je sentais le vent
j'avais qu'une envie
ne vivre qu'une vie
de celles sans douleur
l'amour de bon coeur
car vivre aujourd'hui
c'en est un peu moins 
que vivre des lendemains
quand je vis autour
même pas une vautour
tous désenchantés
rien que des objets
j'entends souhaiter
quelqu'un là tout près
avec un visage craie
"puisse tu toujours galérer!"

...ça c'étais un souhait!!!

----------


## topolina

Wow
Korcari shume te bukura keto poezite. te lumte! Nuk e mendoja qe te ishe edhe nje poet i mire. Shpresoj qe ne te ardhmesh te vazhdosh te shkruash keshtu.
 Au revoir!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## korçar

Merci bashkeqytetarke!;)

----------


## korçar

Je suis
Non t'es...
Et puis peu importe
Si je suis ou si t'es...
loin!
Je suis loin de toi
Tu es loin de moi
La distance n'a pas de morale
Entre moi et toi
Il n'y a qu'elle
Un long fil chargé de mélancolie
A chaque foulée il s'agrandit
Deux pas et on est enterré
Comment faire pour le vaincre?
C'est guerre perdue d'avance
Mais on lutte on lutte
Pour s'embourber dedans
Et pourquoi?
Qui saurait?
Le petit point qu'est l'homme
N'a qu'un grand espoir
Réconfort inutile
Prolongateur de peines
Il est là à chaque moment
Puisque l'homme n'est fait 
Que pour attendre...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Korçari...duhet te bejme edhe ne si grupet marksiste - leniniste te ftuara ne kongreset e partise ....Me perkthyes prane, ose me kufjet ne vesh, per te degjuar fjalimet e sekretarit te pare.

Une per vete jam Zhoao  Amazonas... ose me mire Raul Marko i Spanjes, meqenese habla espanol...:)

Shume te bukura duhet te jene keto krijime, ne qofshin te tuat. ;)Do hapesh ndonje teme te re ku te na i perkthesh neve.."popullit" ?

----------


## hope31

Felicitation Korcar!

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## korçar

MI ZEMRA po nuk hablo_ke frengjisht ti? Dhe une kujtoja se ti e thaje gjuhen e HUGOIT, ato perkthimet tek ajo tema e pasioneve kujtoja se i kishe bere prej gjuhes amtare te VIKTORIT... 
Sa per ate a jane timet a jo u mesova une me cembithjet tende, pastaj crendesi ka perderisa s'i merr vesh...? ;) Nuk pyetet cngjyre ka dielli kur je i verber!
Nejse per te te bere qejfin po perkthej kete te fundit. ;)

Hope31 falemnderit per pergezimet. 

Jam 
Jo ti je
Eh çrendesi ka
A jam a je...
Larg!
Une jam larg teje
Ti je larg meje
Distanca nuk ka moralitet
Midis meje e teje
Eshte e vetmja
Nje fije e gjate ngarkuar me melankoli
Cdo hedhje hapash e perzgjat
Dy hapa dhe je i shembur
Si tja besh qe ta mposhtesh?
Eshte beteje e "parahumbur"
Por ne luftojme e luftojme
Per tu fundosur me thelle
E pse?
Kush mund ta dije?
Pika e vogel qe eshte njeriu
Ska vecse nje shprese te madhe
Rekonfort i kote
Perzgjates dhimbjesh
Gjendet ne cdo moment te jetes
Perderisa njeriu eshte i mire 
Vetem per te pritur...

(Ndonjeri mund edhe te kete ndonje verejtje ne lidhje me perkthimin por duhet ditur se eshte bere pak a shume shkel e shko, ne menyre te shpejte pra... paçka se asnje verejtje nuk eshte e pranueshme pasi autori eshte vete perkthyesi.)

----------


## korçar

La nuit
Qui nuit
Que ferait-on sans elle?
Vivre le jour...
Que vaut-il sans la nuit?
L'inexistence
Car un jour sans nuit
C'est comme un homme
Sans femme
L'inexistence
Ou alors l'errance
A trouver la nuit
Quand on est dans
La lumière
Vérité des yeux
Ne vaut rien 
Sans l'aveuglement
Que vaut-elle?
Le néant 
Ce qui est bien moins 
Que l'inexistence...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perseri frengjisht ti? Megjithate e bukur, me pelqeu shume. :)

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Perseri frengjisht ti? Megjithate e bukur, me pelqeu shume. :)*


Hahahah ti dua komentet tua mike :)


Korcar jeni i mrekullushem,disi kur lexoj poezit e juaj me kam nostalgjia per shkollen time :(.

Me rrespekt
Mjellma

----------


## korçar

Qejfe, qejfe kjo dynja! Njera kuptoka pa kuptuar, tjetren e ze malli per shkollen! Kete te fundit te them te drejten nuk arrij dot ta shpjegoj... pasi asnjera prej ketyre poeziçkave nuk flet per shkollen. Tani neqofte se ti e identifikon shkollen me vendlindjen, atdheun, me vendin e kujtimeve me te mira... ne kete rast pra edhe mundet, po prape ngelet kuriozitet i jashtezakonshem. Mjellme a sma shpjegon se si te zenka nostalgjia per shkollen?

Nejse perulem para komplimentave tuaja.

P.S. Corazonke mund edhe te sjell ndonje nga ato te tipit epiko-filozofik si ajo e "Neperkes", nuk e di a te kujtohet pasi the qe ishte "dicka qe ngelet ne mendje". Pastaj guxo dhe njehere te vesh ne dyshim autoresine e tyre! ;)

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ti fus cik hundet une :P

Mjellmes i kujtohet shkolla se ka bere frengjisht ne shkolle, edhe une kam te njejten ndjesi psh, (gjithmone nese ajo ka kete ndjesi).

Korcari sill ndonje proze per te deprivuarit e poezise si une. Kam pershtypjen qe duhet te shkruash proze. :)

mos me thuaj qe jam e gabuar ok, se andej nga french songs me kishe ngel ne klase fare

----------


## korçar

L'extase
En phase
De Deux
qui s'enroulent
roucoulent
gémissent
hénissent
pétrissent
Tout
sur le passage
Dieu suprême
du moment même
suspension .!.
du vide
homme et femme
solides
l'esprit de grâce 
se casse
la face
lorsque l'éternité
se prolonge
c'est femme qui
le songe
lui donne la vie
méta-éternité
Qu'est qui est plus long?
l'instant qui coule
comme une
larme séche

----------

